# Fatter Women Down South



## biackrlng (Aug 28, 2006)

I Recently Saw An Interview With Candy Godiva's Boyfroend Thomas And He Stated That A Study Shows That The Women Were Bigger In New Orleans Than Any Other Area

I Am Curious Of Your Opinions On This

Please Respond


----------



## blueeyedevie (Aug 28, 2006)

So I know the average person thinks Southern ladies are always bigger, and I myself saw Thomas say that.*lol, I have lived here in Louisiana my hole life and intill I left the State of Louisiana did I actually see other women my size out and about. Maybe the question should be , Where are the fattest Women of Louisiana and why do they have to hide in there homes all the time? Now that I am back here , I still do not see ladies my size out and about, so guess what that makes me want to stay home to..Maybe I just need to move father South..


----------



## moonvine (Aug 28, 2006)

blueeyedevie said:


> So I know the average person thinks Southern ladies are always bigger, and I myself saw Thomas say that.*lol, I have lived here in Louisiana my hole life and intill I left the State of Louisiana did I actually see other women my size out and about. Maybe the question should be , Where are the fattest Women of Louisiana and why do they have to hide in there homes all the time? Now that I am back here , I still do not see ladies my size out and about, so guess what that makes me want to stay home to..Maybe I just need to move father South..



It is probably because it is so dang hot and they have enough sense to be indoors. 

I was in New Orleans shortly before Katrina hit, but didn't pay much attention to the size of the women there.


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 28, 2006)

biackrlng said:


> I Recently Saw An Interview With Candy Godiva's Boyfroend Thomas And He Stated That A Study Shows That The Women Were Bigger In New Orleans Than Any Other Area
> 
> I Am Curious Of Your Opinions On This
> 
> Please Respond



Let me correct that just a little bit baby. Tommy said that New Orleans was once named one of the fattest cities in The United States.

That's just not the case nowadays, especially after Katrina.

He actually just told me that he believes he'd read that in Health Magazine or something like that, years ago. The study wasn't even statistically correct either, as it was based on things like the number of restaurants versus the number of gyms.

We live about 45 minutes from New Orleans, and we see plenty of really big girls out and about in our tiny little town, but I'm sure there are no more fluffy women here than any other town in America.

We did live in Las Vegas for a year, and dayum!!!

We tend to grow'em big in the South. I mean, Southern food kicks ass! I don't believe we're unique in that though. :eat1:


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 28, 2006)

moonvine said:


> It is probably because it is so dang hot and they have enough sense to be indoors.



Amen to that sister!
It's not so much the heat but the humidity that kills me. I can hardly breathe out there.
In the Summer months, I may only leave the house to go to Wally World aka Wal-Mart once a month, and then out to dinner once a week in the evening. It's just too dang hot.


----------



## biackrlng (Aug 28, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Let me correct that just a little bit baby. Tommy said that New Orleans was once named one of the fattest cities in The United States.
> 
> That's just not the case nowadays, especially after Katrina.
> 
> ...



Well I have to thank you for clearing that up for me. WE have just heard it first hand 

thanks again CAndy and nice to see you here too :smitten: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## eightyseven (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't know about this whole fat-geography thing and how all these factors play into it... but I feel like if they made just one really big fat-friendly city, then THAT would be where the largest concentration of big guys and gals would be. But right now? I feel like there's no way you can REALLY determine which areas are the "fattest." Fat and weight are constantly changing numbers, people are mobile, not everyone eats the same food in the same region especially since so much stuff is shipped... there's just no way.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 28, 2006)

moonvine said:


> It is probably because it is so dang hot and they have enough sense to be indoors.
> 
> I was in New Orleans shortly before Katrina hit, but didn't pay much attention to the size of the women there.


I was in NOLA last July and saw lots of BBWs and SSBBW's (especially in the bridal party at the wedding that I was in town for. WOW! So many beautiful women in one place. The bride, who 's also my cousin, figured I'd enjoy the visual) 

Now keep in mind that NOLA was/is a big tourist town so a lot of those ladies could have been out of towners.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll say a big ole amen to the heat.. 105 heat index this summer.. OMG the hummidy.. I swear when I did get out it was like "Get me back home so I can peel off these clothes and dunk into the pool'..I don't know about anyone else's wal-marts but I have had big girl friend agree with me that ours here in my area Is one of the hottest super centers ever.. YOU can get a heat stroke in the cooler section..


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 29, 2006)

biackrlng said:


> Well I have to thank you for clearing that up for me. WE have just heard it first hand
> 
> thanks again CAndy and nice to see you here too :smitten: :eat1: :eat2:




I just got the numbers on CNN not a half hour ago.

Cities in The USA with the highest rate of obesity, aka the fattest cities in America. *giggles* Louisiana still rates the top 5, so I'll just stfu now. 

1.) Mississippi

2.) Alabama

3.) West Virginia

4.) Louisiana

5.) Kentucky


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 29, 2006)

blueeyedevie said:


> I don't know about anyone else's wal-marts but I have had big girl friend agree with me that ours here in my area Is one of the hottest super centers ever.. YOU can get a heat stroke in the cooler section..



OH SNAP! I knew it wasn't just me.
Wal-Mart is always an oven. I go, but I'm dying to get out of there as fast as I can. I'm dripping by the time I get to the mile-long checkout.
You'd think they'd crank up the air just a little bit to keep people shopping longer.


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 29, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> I just got the numbers on CNN not a half hour ago.
> 
> Cities in The USA with the highest rate of obesity, aka the fattest cities in America. *giggles* Louisiana still rates the top 5, so I'll just stfu now.
> 
> ...



DUH! I meant States and I waited too long to edit! BLAH!


----------



## altered states (Aug 29, 2006)

I remember Philadelphia and Indianapolis also being listed as "fattest cities" over the years. I'd say in general that once you get out of cities and into suburban/rural areas people get fatter. For instance, Manhattan, the urban, very dense center of NYC, is pretty thin, while the outer boroughs, which are more suburban, are fatter. Then you drive 50 miles upstate to a mall and it's like a NAAFA convention.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Aug 29, 2006)

I live in Houston which had been named as one of the fattest cities for a few years in a row. This past year, we aren't as high on the list. Maybe a bunch got WLS? I personally have been wanting to begin walking at the track to get some exercise BUT there is no way I can do that right now. I have to wait until the heat eases up, hopefully around the end of October. Then I can get started. I do believe there are more fatties in the south specifically because of the heat. I know I would be a whole lot more active in general if I lived in a better climate. I hate the heat.


----------



## moonvine (Aug 29, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> OH SNAP! I knew it wasn't just me.
> Wal-Mart is always an oven. I go, but I'm dying to get out of there as fast as I can. I'm dripping by the time I get to the mile-long checkout.
> You'd think they'd crank up the air just a little bit to keep people shopping longer.



I hate Wal-Mart. Target for me!


----------



## love dubh (Aug 29, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> I remember Philadelphia and Indianapolis also being listed as "fattest cities" over the years. I'd say in general that once you get out of cities and into suburban/rural areas people get fatter. For instance, Manhattan, the urban, very dense center of NYC, is pretty thin, while the outer boroughs, which are more suburban, are fatter. Then you drive 50 miles upstate to a mall and it's like a NAAFA convention.



Philly and other cities also tend to have higher populations of poor people, who tend to be fatter because the preservative/sugar/fat-pumped food is much, much cheaper than fresh, healthy food. NYC is also ridiculously expensive, so all the yuppies live there, shop at Whole Foods, and go to the gym. The outer boroughs, however, are populated with people who make dramatically less money.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm from New Jersey and we have plenty of "fluffy " chicks here! Damn I'm one of them!


----------



## love dubh (Aug 29, 2006)

Where in NJ are you from?


----------



## Violet Crumble (Aug 29, 2006)

WASHINGTON (AP) - The gravy train -- make that the sausage, biscuits and gravy train -- just kept on rolling in most of America last year, with 31 states showing an increase in obesity.

Mississippi continues to lead the way with an estimated 29-and-a-half percent of adults considered obese.

That's an increase of one-point-one percentage points when compared with last year's report, which is compiled by Trust for America's Health, an advocacy group that promotes increased funding for public health programs.

Meanwhile, Colorado remains the leanest state. About 16-point-nine percent of its adults are considered obese. That mark was also up slightly from last year's report, but not enough to be considered statistically significant.

The only state that experienced a decrease in the percentage of obese adults last year was Nevada.

Health officials warn that the incidence of obesity in a particular state doesn't mean it treats the issue less seriously than others. Doctor Janet Collins of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention says states have different challenges to contend with when it comes to obesity.

The five states with the highest obesity rates -- Mississippi, Alabama, West Virginia, Louisiana and Kentucky -- exhibit much higher rates of poverty than the national norm.

Meanwhile, the five states with the lowest obesity have less poverty. They are Colorado, Hawaii, Massachusetts, Rhode Island and Vermont.


----------



## gangstadawg (Aug 30, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Let me correct that just a little bit baby. Tommy said that New Orleans was once named one of the fattest cities in The United States.
> 
> That's just not the case nowadays, especially after Katrina.


does this make detroit the fattest city again?


----------



## Observer (Aug 30, 2006)

According to Salon Magazine, New Orleans WAS rated the fattest city in the United States.

http://www.salon.com/july97/wanderlust/postmark970722.html

However, the year was 1997. Currently (pre-Katrina) the city has slipped to seventh. I doubt if anyone is keping tabs at the moment.


----------



## candygodiva (Aug 30, 2006)

Observer said:


> According to Salon Magazine, New Orleans WAS rated the fattest city in the United States.
> 
> http://www.salon.com/july97/wanderlust/postmark970722.html
> 
> However, the year was 1997. Currently (pre-Katrina) the city has slipped to seventh. I doubt if anyone is keping tabs at the moment.



Awesome article! Thank you for sharing it. Yeah, I figured it was a while ago.

I loved this little snippet from the article, "New Orleans was recently awarded the dubious honor of the city with the fattest population in the United States. Nice. But what do you expect? This is the city of beignets, étoufée, poboys, gumbo, remoulade, pralines, bisque, muffelatas and bread pudding. The names are almost as rich as the dishes. This is a city where if it ain't fried, it's swimming in butter, a city where the natives like their crawfish boiled, their oysters raw, their catfish fried and their red beans and rice spicy." 
OH YES! :eat2: C'est Ce Bon!
I may leave Louisiana from time to time, but the food goes with me.


----------



## moonvine (Aug 30, 2006)

OMG, I love me some muffelatas. I'm drooling over here.


----------



## AtlantaVixen (Sep 7, 2006)

I think we are fatter in the South. Biscuits and gravy... chicken and dumplings, fried chicken... fried everything! My mother even makes a poor white trash salad that involves loose leaf lettuce and bacon grease being poured on it while it's hot to wilt it. 

It's all fat, fat, fat and fat with lots of salt down here. And although I do enjoy international cuisine best... there's just something about my mom's chicken and dumplings or homemade buttermilk biscuits that make me feel like I'm a child at home again.


----------



## Littleghost (Sep 7, 2006)

biackrlng said:


> I Recently Saw An Interview With Candy Godiva's Boyfroend Thomas And He Stated That A Study Shows That The Women Were Bigger In New Orleans Than Any Other Area
> 
> I Am Curious Of Your Opinions On This
> 
> Please Respond


That is one long @ss newspaper headline. But at least it wasn't screaming at me.
Or is it a book title??

,
--Littleghost


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 7, 2006)

Memphis stays on the "Fattest Cities" list. Oddly enough, we seem to have the highest concentration of fat haters here too, if the black talk radio shows are to be believed.


----------



## fasub (Dec 7, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> Let me correct that just a little bit baby. Tommy said that New Orleans was once named one of the fattest cities in The United States.
> 
> That's just not the case nowadays, especially after Katrina.
> 
> ...



I hope the rumours are true, I just moved south nd I'm really liking what I'm seeing so far:smitten:


----------



## steely (Dec 7, 2006)

I have a friend that is a really heavy guy,presently in SC.He always loved to go to New Orleans because he never got stared at or made fun of.In New Orleans he was just another guy.He said there were so many unusual and diverse people,he never stood out in a crowd.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 7, 2006)

I just clicked on this thread with my eyes closed and chanting "Please, please, please, please, please be about geography!!"

Thankfully, it is.


----------



## saucywench (Dec 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I just clicked on this thread with my eyes closed and chanting "Please, please, please, please, please be about geography!!"
> 
> Thankfully, it is.


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 8, 2006)

It only makes sense if you think about it. There's an inverse correlation between wealth and weight. The South is, by nature, poorer than the north. So there ya go. Logic.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 8, 2006)

First of all, HAH! Ann Marie.



AnnMarie said:


> I just clicked on this thread with my eyes closed and chanting "Please, please, please, please, please be about geography!!"



that totally cracked me up and

Secondly, I dunno, I'll say it again, but Chicagy's full of fat folk. I definitely don't feel like I'm alone here--ain't Manhattan. Just noting. Let's interpolate an entire statistical set from that experience .

I will back up that theory about CO. I visit my parents out there sometimes and feel very much like an anomaly.


----------



## chocolate desire (Dec 8, 2006)

candygodiva said:


> We tend to grow'em big in the South. I mean, Southern food kicks ass! I don't believe we're unique in that though. :eat1:


 You mean its not my genes LOL..... Well said Candy.... I would not trade beans n bread for any food in the world


----------



## chocolate desire (Dec 8, 2006)

AtlantaVixen said:


> My mother even makes a poor white trash salad that involves loose leaf lettuce and bacon grease being poured on it while it's hot to wilt it.
> Hey my mom makes that as well so I guess poor black trash eats it to except she uses the grease from fried pork chops and has a side dish of fried corn and fresh tomatos and cornbread. Yum Yum:eat1:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 8, 2006)

I have noticed women on the west coast are generally pretty thin, and the 00 trend is huge here. Small boobies also seem to be in fashion, on another note.


----------



## Shala (Dec 8, 2006)

steely said:


> I have a friend that is a really heavy guy,presently in SC.He always loved to go to New Orleans because he never got stared at or made fun of.In New Orleans he was just another guy.He said there were so many unusual and diverse people,he never stood out in a crowd.


I'm from New Orleans...birn and raised. I think there are two reasons for his acceptance here. Firstly, we are a town known for its food and decadence so its only natural that there are more fat peeps here(although from what I've seen, the fattest city in the US seems a bit extreme. We are still the minority around here). And secondly, we are a laid-back happy group with a strong sense of southern hospitality. We are unusual and diverse, that's very true. So in our differences, we are all the same and find acceptance because of it. We think nothing of accepting a stranger into our close-knit group. Gosh I love New Orleans!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 8, 2006)

I have a good friend who's been living in Savannah, GA for the past six years or so. 

She originally went down there to attend art college and has been trying to move back to Upstate NY ever since she graduated a couple years back...yeah, she's a proud Yankee and wants to come "home" when her finances permit her to relocate someday.

Anyway, we still stay in touch and visit a couple times a year. She's a short and petite young woman with a still high metabolism. She's not a big exerciser and she's been living the poor, "starving" artist lifestyle for awhile now.

I recall her being very thin, even for her (she's 5'1"), in 2004 and last year. This year, she's been looking healthier and thinks her butt is getting big. Yes, she knows my preferences.

She looks perfectly fine for such a tiny girl and will probably never be fat but I like to think that maybe the South is finally getting to her. She has a normal appetite but has a "Wal Mart/McDonalds" budget (Hell, most of the time, I do, too!) . Yeah, it could be her metabolism slowing a bit or it could be the South. Personally, I think she'd look great with a few more curves but that's not up to me.

My friend also has a friend who's a native of Louisiana (they went to art school together). This girl is taller, curvier, rarely exercises and is very laid back with a big time sweet tooth and a very healthy appetite. I've enjoyed seeing this girl put on noticeable amounts of weight from when I first met her last year until this past September when I last saw both girls. This girl is already chubby and I can easily see her as a BBW in a few more years...or sooner! I've seen her appetite and it impresses even me.

So does the South create large women? Beats me...like others have said, it's a matter of lifestyle and financial situations. I see quite a few "fluffy" women around here.


Dennis


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

O.k., I gotta complain here - I have felt a little disappointed by all the statistic speak about fat=poor=southern. I am probably being a bit touchy about this, but I am a fat, southern (Texan) and I'm not rich, but I'm not poor and I am certainly not STUPID. I'd like to say that I feel you may find more fat women in the south because of the food and the slower pace (though you will find faster is taking over in urban areas). I often say that my Mom's cooking style was Southern Fried. We eat a lot of fried food here. Also, fast food isn't always necessarily cheaper but it is mostly higher in fat and calories than say - skinless, baked chicken and steamed veggies. Eating healthier fare does not mean you have to spend more money - just more time preparing. Most people don't care to take the time to buy and prepare the ingredients for a healthier meal. Fast food, take-out is so much more convenient. Hubby and I try to eat healthy, but it isn't always an easier option. It takes time and discipline. I wish that the media would focus on making healthier choices instead of focusing on weight, but that isn't gonna happen since cola beverages, fast food and diet products are the money makers right now. 

~Punkin


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 9, 2006)

Punkin, 

I'm southern, too (born and bred in Virginia) and I'm not offended by it, because it's the truth. Statistically speaking, southern states have a lower median income than northern states, on average. Check out the census bureau's stats:

http://www.census.gov/Press-Release/inpovtab2a.html

Your home state of Alabama is one of the highest-earning southern states, but I'm speaking in average terms. 

It is cheaper to buy foods that are not "healthy" - I mean, really, if you can spend 68 cents on a box of mac and cheese, or on a single cucumber, which is going to feed your children more? It's not hard to see why people living in poverty make the choices they do. And yes, this leads to more people living in poverty becoming fat. It's not a choice they're making - they're just doing what they have to do to survive, IMHO. 

There are reliable studies that show correlations between low income and size. There's more poverty in the south. It's not difficult to extrapolate, then, that there will be, on average, more people of size in the south.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh, I know the statistics, I just don't like them! By-the-way, my home state is Texas! 
I just wanted to vent, even though I knew that someone would come back stating the facts.  

After seeing all the statistics, I can't imagine why all the FA's haven't moved south!  

~Punkin


----------



## Adrian (Dec 9, 2006)

I think it is more of an issue of the women of the south tend to identify less with the mass media idea of beauty. I can say southern food is good and people don't tend to be picky eaters. 
It will be interesting to see how the controversy going on in the professional model industry. First Spain now Italy have enacted legislation to band very skinny models. 
Baltimore (the city of my birth) is a perennial competitor with Detroit. 




TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I have noticed women on the west coast are generally pretty thin


Unfortunate, living in California in particular one does not realize the low percentage of BBWs is until you travel to other parts of this country or world. 

As for statistics, they can be used for good or bad. One thing I learned in my freshman year at college, in my drafting class is how to take a set of statistics and present a graph to illustrate your point of view. Our point of view, was determined by the teacher to each student. It was very interesting to see how many was the same information can be illustrated to to prove a certain perspective. The author can always claim they have the 'numbers' to back them up. 

Adrian


----------

